# Watches Shops In St Petersburg



## BSB2 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm quite new to the world of Russian watches, just at the research phase, although am a fairly frequent visitor to St Petersburg and have family there. I'm thinking of buying a watch next time I visit, but am having trouble finding decent (i.e. not tourist) watch shops. However, Iâ€™m also wondering if â€" and this sounds strange â€" Russia is the best pace to buy Russian watches. My limited experience of watch shopping in Petersburg suggests prices might be higher than online from home (London).

Firstly, shops? The only one I've found thus far is on Sadovaya, between Sennaya Ploshchad and Nevsky (I think about number 33, according the Google Maps - it's the second block walking from Sennaya, on the left). It's a small shop that sells watches of all prices - some very cheap ones. There are also lots of watch shops in Gostiny Dvor, although mainly western brands at high prices, and there is also a great army surplus on Sadovaya, which has a small collection. Other than that though, I'm stumped.

Can anyone recommend a decent watch shops - doesn't matter if they're off the beaten track, or don't speak English (in fact, that's probably what I'm looking for!).

Second question is on prices; as alluded to, on my last visit the shop I mention above had a Sturmanskie Chronograph "Gagarin" watch (the black face chronograph with red letter) for about Â£350. It was the limited edition (although I understand that's not necessary all it cracks up to be) but the price isn't that far off the online prices at places like www.poljot24.de I've also just read that there seems to be a difference between Poljot and Poljot International - does that effect the price?

Any how, quite a few questions, sorry. All advice appreciated - and in case anyone is wondering, I'm after a white faced Poljot Strela, with Cyrillic lettering.

Many thanks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't have much luck on a recent trip to Russia. Was looking for a Gagarin and other good Russian watches, but found the prices quite high. In St Petersburg I couldn't find any good shops at all (I found an old dealer with some interesting used pieces, but nothing I wanted). In Moscow I found a factory store, but again, the prices weren't that great. I ended up picking up a Gagaring on eBay with serial number 2, and for a very low price! Sad but true.


----------

